# Where to find op amp chips (RC4558)



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

Where can i find op amp chips like the RC4558 etc?
Is there a place in the local Toronto area, or through the web?

Thx


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

Blues Jr said:


> Where can i find op amp chips like the RC4558 etc?
> Is there a place in the local Toronto area, or through the web?
> 
> Thx



You can try:

digikey.com
mouser.com


Remember that the JRC4558 is not made anymore, so you would be getting equivalents from other companies. Unless you try eBay or someting like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

If you don't mind driving these guys are up around Steeles & Vic Park: Electro-Sonic. And if you want to hunt for the real deal JRC chips you can try poking around the surplus bins at Active Surplus down at Queen & Beverley. Always an exciting way to spend a Saturday morning!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I know Honson Computers at Spadina and College stocks the LM308 chip that people love in Rat pedals. I've never looked, but they may have 4558 chips too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you need an RC4558 specifically? or do you mean a decent choice of op-amps in general?


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Small Bear electronics. Check it out. Fast shipping, automated checkout... Good guys to deal with. You'll have it in a week.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Yep, just want some op amps in general. I have an SRB808 pedal that i can swap chips, so why not a few.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Greenbacker said:


> Small Bear electronics. Check it out. Fast shipping, automated checkout... Good guys to deal with. You'll have it in a week.


+1

If you don't mind hunting through their website, National Semiconductor offers free samples on some chips. Just make sure you don't get any SMD, they don't fit in the DIP sockets for some reason...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> If you don't mind hunting through their website, National Semiconductor offers free samples on some chips. Just make sure you don't get any SMD, they don't fit in the DIP sockets for some reason...


Between National and Motorola's free samples program I never had to buy ICs when I was in university. If you're a student they'll send you all you need and more of just about anything. They're very nice about it.

SMD stands for "surface mount device". It's packaging that's intended to be soldered directly to pads on a PCB. Not soldered through PCB vias or stuck into sockets (that themselves are soldered through vias on the PCB).


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Between National and Motorola's free samples program I never had to buy ICs when I was in university. If you're a student they'll send you all you need and more of just about anything. They're very nice about it.


Does being a high school student count?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> Does being a high school student count?


Probably not. I used the University address and had them send stuff to the engineering office (Engineering Science office actually...). They'll send *anyone* a few free samples. But they sent all of the Engineering Science class of 0T0 free samples year, after year, after year...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Simplest thing is probably just to scoot down to Markham and drop into any of the places there like Electrosonic. If you feel like braving the traffic and risking the ticket, go to Honson on College at Spadina, or Active Surplus on Queen.

If you can't rationalize or simply can't drive down, Small Bear is a highly reputable distributor who is widely recognized for seeking the cheapest way to send stuff to international customers. Everything hobbyists need.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

How many are you looking for? I have a few sitting around, the JRC4558D chips.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

I can use any of these in the SRB pedal. The stock chip is the JRC4558D.
I'm most interested in trying these:
JRC4559P 
JRC4558P
RC4558P 
LM833 

But i can also swap any of these:
TLC2202
TLC2272ac 
OP275
LT1214 
TLO72CP 
OPA2604Ap


----------

